# Hardback Scores



## tristanjove (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,
can anyone advise me where in the UK I can purchase well bound hardback scores of my favourite operas. All I can find is cheaply bound paperbacks, which inevitably fall apart with use. 
Where does one obtain the scores that professional conductors use.
Thanks,
Tristan.


----------

